# Expensive Day at Nordschleife!!



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Does bring the dangers of TF days home.

Nasty Ring accident today at Bergwerk


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

OPS! uke:

I'm wondering if it's a certain Female ring taxi driver involved with the second pile up?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Great thread

Kind of sums up TF risks


----------



## Ken BHP (Jan 22, 2011)

By the sounds of it the workmen played a part in this carnage with late signs....


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

Private days are the way forward - espcially if you insure with CCI. I would hate to be involved in something like that on TF.........that would be one messy claim.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Zed Ed said:


> Great thread


Really? Mostly the usual Pistonheads ill-informed nonsense.




Wolwo said:


> Private days are the way forward - espcially if you insure with CCI. I would hate to be involved in something like that on TF.........that would be one messy claim.


Admittedly, the risks are greater on TF, but there's been horrendous offs on closed trackdays too and insurance cover is no greater - just you and your car.


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

Admittedly, the risks are greater on TF, but there's been horrendous offs on closed trackdays too and insurance cover is no greater - just you and your car.[/QUOTE]

Normal road/car insurance applies to the TF, so they will be looking into fault before anyone even considers paying out and Im pretty sure there wont be any volunteer hands going up! If it was a private track day wouldnt it just be down to you, as it would be considered a racing accident....in which case your insurance would just pay up?
Agree about the horrendous offs on both days - however on a private day everyone is briefed properly and not just armed with a camcorder having just seen Top Gear.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nope. Most UK insurers exclude the NS from their policies by name and those that don't usually mention "prepared courses" somewhere which is a catch all to include the NS.

On TF you should take out the same cover as you would on a closed trackday. You still won't be covered for damage to the barrier, other peoples cars, recovery, personal injury, medical, police attendence, etc.

Edit - Also, I have been on closed track days there where some people are not only on their first visit to the NS, but it's their first ever trackday! This has happened on two DN days I've been on.

On one DN day on the *sighting lap* I was over taken through the S at Adenaur-Forst by a bloke in an Elise whose passenger was filming using a hand held iPhone. On another, a bloke in a Mustang pulled out from the pit lane right in front of me as I was doing 170mph down DH. Sadly, folks on private days are just as daft as folks on TF.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, I concurr Moley


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

Who do you take out insurance with for TF days? I wasnt aware of anyone that offered this......
Re: private days vs TF I don't think we are going to agree. I've been on 2 DN days as well and experienced nothing like the carnage on recent TF


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Wolwo said:


> Who do you take out insurance with for TF days? I wasnt aware of anyone that offered this......
> Re: private days vs TF I don't think we are going to agree. I've been on 2 DN days as well and experienced nothing like the carnage on recent TF


Any track day based Ring session will be a sounder proposition and if you are a UK driver , will make it easier to manage your first party liabilities.

That said, any trackday, anywhere, waiver signed or not, carries potential damage or injury liability, that you can't insure


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

On a bike I have always enjoyed the roads on the way there more than the Nordshleife itself particularly the ride up from Cochem.. Both bike trips were marred by the death of an English biker.. Unless you go there with the right brain engaged attitude and the acceptance that it takes a long time to learn and you just have to approach it sensibly there will always be accidents. Sadly some people don't realise this, they are usually the ones that come back in with boiling brakes, that's if they make it round at all.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

What does TF mean?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Touristfarten. I.e. Open to anyone with a lap ticket

There's some video footage here, skip to 9.50






I saw a seat Ibiza put it in the barrier at the first right hander after T13 on a DN sighting lap. Terrifying 

Mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Wolwo said:


> I've been on 2 DN days as well and experienced nothing like the carnage on recent TF


Along with a couple of mates, I've been on all but one of the DN days so far and one Circuit Days (I think it was) and there have been some proper biff mongs on all of them, mate. The main reason private days are safer than TF is more to do with the numbers of cars on NS at once and less to do with driving standards.

Saw that vid earlier, Mook. Proper Mess.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

thanks mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

The current batch of "professional" Ring taxi drivers are apparently not very good.


----------

